# Where to find 3PDT true bypass switch?



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

Anyone know of an online Canadian store that sells 3PDT switches? I have purchased these before from the States but I would like to find a Canadian source if possible.

Thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Trev Flint said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone know of an online Canadian store that sells 3PDT switches? I have purchased these before from the States but I would like to find a Canadian source if possible.
> 
> Thanks


This will be an interesting thread.

These are impossible for me to find locally at bricks and mortar stores (I am an electronics store junkie). 

I just ordered 6 from the U.S.A. on the advice of a local effects builder. I would have preferred to order from a Canadian source.

Maybe http://nextgenguitars.ca/ (Ottawa) will consider supplying them as the owner has expressed an interest in knowing what items GC forum members would like to see him stock. Might be worth contacting him??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Google... it's your friend...


http://www.creatroninc.com/product/3pdt-foot-switch/

http://www.amazon.ca/Footswitch-Triple-Double-Throw-Mount/dp/B00A4NRX12

http://www.stomplabs.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=101


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

gtrguy said:


> Google... it's your friend...
> 
> 
> http://www.creatroninc.com/product/3pdt-foot-switch/
> ...



the amazon canada listing ships from the USA. when shopping on amazon you have to be careful to always check who its sold by and where it ships from. not all items listed are sold and shipped by amazon.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> Google... it's your friend...
> 
> 
> http://www.creatroninc.com/product/3pdt-foot-switch/
> ...


Excellent... Google IS my friend but I have never seen these sites when doing a search.

BTW...the Amazon link is sold by/ships from U.S.A.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah, missed that detail about Amazon.ca Those were pretty much the first three hits when I used Google and restricted the results to Canada using the 'Search Tools' button.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> I just ordered 6 from the U.S.A. on the advice of a local effects builder. I would have preferred to order from a Canadian source.


Timely thread. I place my order on October 29th and chose the least expensive shipping (USPS international). The site warns you that the shipping can take up to 8 weeks. They arrived today!!...6 days after ordering. 
Cost works out to $7.10 each (shipped). 
They also included 5 guitar pics! Bonus...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Trev Flint (May 30, 2008)

greco said:


> Timely thread. I place my order on October 29th and chose the least expensive shipping (USPS international). The site warns you that the shipping can take up to 8 weeks. They arrived today!!...6 days after ordering.
> Cost works out to $7.10 each (shipped).
> They also included 5 guitar pics! Bonus...LOL
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, what store did you order from in the States?

Thanks


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.taydaelectronics.com/ele...tomp-switch/3pdt-stomp-foot-pedal-switch.html

These folks are alright. Been ordering from them for several years, and no problems. NOT a place to order from if you need them ASAP for a repair, though. My experience is that 3 weeks or so is par for the course.

If faster shipping is needed, order from Small Bear in Brooklyn.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Trev Flint said:


> Hey Dave, what store did you order from in the States?
> 
> Thanks



Mammoth Electronics.

However, mhammer's prices from Tayda Electroonics certainly look very attractive! 
I wonder what the shipping costs would be.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## splice (Nov 9, 2015)

Unfortunately not available from Canadian sources that I've been able to see. The best price and closest source you're likely to find is from BLMS, always quick from Lawrence over there. Would pick them over Tayda because of delivery times alone. I build clone pedals (for myself, natch) and BLMS is pretty much my exclusive source of switches, SmallBear for stuff I want quick and some specialty items, Tayda for cheap prices even if they can take anywhere from a week to a month and a half to get here, and maybe PedalPartsPlus for enclosures, sometimes.

Mammoth I steer clear from. Every single order placed with them came back with parts not actually in stock and backordered, orders held back and not shipped because they won't ship incomplete orders outside of the US even though their email replies stated clearly the order was already shipped, etc. They basically complained to me that monitoring stock is somehow an impossible task yet they're the only supplier I've had with these stupid issues. Nowadays I'll go to ebay before I go to Mammoth. Might even skip building a pedal instead of dealing with them.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

splice said:


> Unfortunately not available from Canadian sources that I've been able to see.


You must have missed this post.



gtrguy said:


> Google... it's your friend...
> 3PDT Foot Switch
> ... ...
> http://www.stomplabs.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=101


Definitely available from at least two Canadian sources. Stomplabs has a decent price too.

EDIT: Update 2016-08-09 - We now carry 3PDT Footswitches


----------



## splice (Nov 9, 2015)

True enough. I'll still buy mine from BLMS at near 50% the price though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Seems like I got lucky with Mammoth. 

The BLMS prices are excellent.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, I like BLMS too, unless I'm placing an order for other stuff somewhere else and can just add these switches in.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd be happy to actually be able to walk in a store and come back with a few 3pdt stomp switches. And metal enclosures. 
But I guess it's hard to get near Montréal...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I ordered from these guys a couple times and was very happy. Been a couple years ago now I admit. Bitches Love My Switches But there prices are (or were) great and reasonable shipping.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> I'd be happy to actually be able to walk in a store and come back with a few 3pdt stomp switches. And metal enclosures.
> But I guess it's hard to get near Montréal...


Hell, I'd be happy to walk into a store and come out with a 10uf cap.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Hell, I'd be happy to walk into a store and come out with a 10uf cap.


That's easy. There's at least four stores around here with capacitors and electronics, at various level of pricing. But one still need to order the switch online, where's the gain? Lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There used to be at least 4 stores around here, too. One by one, they either closed, or simply stopped carrying parts that weren't bubble-packaged.

These days, I get my stompswitches from Tayda in Thailand. I'd order from my friend Steve Daniels in Brooklyn if I needed them in a hurry, but I'm rarely in a hurry.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

mhammer said:


> There used to be at least 4 stores around here, too. One by one, they either closed, or simply stopped carrying parts that weren't bubble-packaged.
> 
> These days, I get my stompswitches from Tayda in Thailand. I'd order from my friend Steve Daniels in Brooklyn if I needed them in a hurry, but I'm rarely in a hurry.


What kills it is shipping. The 6$USD enclosure comes with a 8$ shipping at BLMS. So you need to plan ordering for more than one pedal. And that 30$ project now needs to pass trough a 50$ order for just some of the parts. 

Sucks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

There's bezdez.
Order by phone for a discount.
1-800-377-3187


----------

